# humidity for Hermann's tortoise



## taurusgi (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello I'm getting a Hermann's baby from Danny this week, very excited! Since I'm new with having tortoise, I'm trying to do as much homework as possible...

I read a lot of articles and discussions online, people have different opinions on the humidity for Hermanns. Can anyone give me a range? 30%~50% is good? is it different for daytime and night time? can I spray water around the unheated area? I read a book and it says tortoises need a moist corner in their home but it doesn't tell me why. 

thank you very much!


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 2, 2010)

That range is fine during the day, but you need a more humid spot for at night (around 80%). The humidity at night is to prevent a hatchling from dehydrating over night. They have a low body mass, so not much room to store water. When small they can dehydrate very easily. The larger they get the less chance of them dehydrating over night.

Danny


----------



## taurusgi (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you Danny! Should I spray water in her hiding spot so that she has a cool humid place to hide? I was worried it may get moldy, or i worry too much?

kiki


----------

